# Manchmal kommen sie wieder



## Moose (7. April 2009)

Flug ist gebucht. Bin ab Donnerstag, 7.5. bis Montag 11.5. in Saarbrücken.
Mindestens ein Bike werde ich mitnehmen.

Vielleicht erinnert sich noch jemand an mich?
Bin jedenfalls richtig aktiv im MTB Sport in meiner neuen Heimat.

Würde die Tage in Saarbrücken SEHR gerne mit viel Trail und Wald schmücken, denn dort wo ich wohne liegt im Mai noch soviel Schnee, dass man die Ski-Lifte eigentlich nicht Ende April schliessen müsste.

Da ich die schönsten Strecken bestimmt vergessen habe such ich Mitreiter für Freitag vormittag (VOR der Antrittsvorlesung von Tim ),
den ganzen Samstag und den ganzen Sonntag (viele Stunden, viele Kilometer, viele technische Strecken - ich muss üben! Die Norwegische Marathon Saison fängt Ende Mai in Oslo an).

Wäre GENIAL, wenn das klappen würde ... 
Vermisse Euch schon ganz schön ...


----------



## crazyeddie (7. April 2009)

schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. werde mir das wochenende mal freihalten für eventuelle touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (7. April 2009)

Das ist ja geilo,
das Icon hab ich ja ewig nicht mehr gesehen.

Man merkt, es wird Frühling. Die Zugelche kommen zurück ) 
Und in Norwegen geht der Winterpokal bis in den Sommer? Boah, das gibt Punkte.

Auf der Geilo-Page hab ich nur "Grilling på Grillterrassen" verstanden. Aber so was kennt der Saarländer ja in jeder Sprache.  

Ich kann wahrscheinlich nur Sonntag (Samstag ist der Gäsbock MA).


----------



## Moose (8. April 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Das ist ja geilo,
> das Icon hab ich ja ewig nicht mehr gesehen.
> 
> Man merkt, es wird Frühling. Die Zugelche kommen zurück )
> ...



Grilling på Grillterrassen - ganz genau! 
Die Norweger unterscheiden sich nicht viel von den Saarländern. 

Vielleicht schaffen wir ja eine Tour nach Rodalben am Sonntag? Oder kann man da nicht mehr biken?


----------



## Limit83 (8. April 2009)

Hallo Moose,

von deinem Kommen habe ich schon gehört, aber leider bin ich an dem Wochenende zum Bundesligarennen und kann leider nicht mit dir über die saarländischen Trails surfen! Donnerstags und Montags (Ausfahren) können wir gern eine Tour drehen!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## puremalt (8. April 2009)

Moose schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffen wir ja eine Tour nach Rodalben am Sonntag? Oder kann man da nicht mehr biken?



Offiziell ist Rodalben für Bikes gesperrt. Es ist also generell ratsam, dort nur werktags zu fahren, da an den Wochenenden mit vielen Wanderern zu rechnen ist.


----------



## Moose (8. April 2009)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hallo Moose,
> 
> von deinem Kommen habe ich schon gehört, aber leider bin ich an dem Wochenende zum Bundesligarennen und kann leider nicht mit dir über die saarländischen Trails surfen! Donnerstags und Montags (Ausfahren) können wir gern eine Tour drehen!
> 
> Gruß Sascha



Hast du Donnerstag abends nicht den HSSP-Treff um 18Uhr? Würde mich da mit dranhengen .

Ja, das mit Rodalben und Sonntag ist nicht die beste Idee 
Der Saarlänsische Forstwald reicht aber auch!


----------



## dubbel (8. April 2009)

ich komme evtl. auch zum antritt von tim - falls das klappt, bring ich ein beik mit. 
ist aber sehr ungewiss, da dann 3 termine kollidieren...


----------



## Limit83 (8. April 2009)

Moose schrieb:


> Hast du Donnerstag abends nicht den HSSP-Treff um 18Uhr? Würde mich da mit dranhengen .
> 
> Ja, das mit Rodalben und Sonntag ist nicht die beste Idee
> Der Saarlänsische Forstwald reicht aber auch!



Ja genau, Donnerstag 18Uhr und du bist herzlich willkommen!


----------



## 007ike (8. April 2009)

ich denke da muss ich dann auch wohl meinen Hintern nach Saarbrücken bewegen! ;-)
Mal schauen wie ich das hin bekommen!


----------



## Oberaggi (8. April 2009)

Da würde ich ja auch gerne mitfahren, aber um den Dreh werde ich erst langsam wieder einsteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (9. April 2009)

Das hört sich vielversprechend an! 
Würde mich WIRKLICH freuen alle wiederzusehen. 
@dubbel: freitags würde ich eine lange Runde VOR der Antrittsvorlesung drehen.
@007: man kan sich ja auch mal wieder in der Mitte treffen 

Wer bestellt gutes Wetter?


----------



## scotty23 (9. April 2009)

Hallo Moose,

würde mich sehr freuen mal wieder ne Runde mit Dir zu drehen,
das WE wird frei gehalten

Wenn RO dann nur Donnerstag

Warum nur bis 11.05 ?

cioa
scotty


----------



## Moose (9. April 2009)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Hallo Moose,
> 
> würde mich sehr freuen mal wieder ne Runde mit Dir zu drehen,
> das WE wird frei gehalten
> ...


Scotty ist auch noch dabei! 
Dann können wir den Samstag ja in Frankreich verbringen ;-)
Fliege am Montag nach Spanien weiter, vorher bin ich in Ulm... Donnerstag wir nur eine kürzere Tour werden (HSSP 18Uhr?).


----------



## scotty23 (9. April 2009)

Hast Du Lust den Gäsbock MA mitzufahren? Der ist am Samstag und eigentlich recht schön, allerdings nur wenn Kelme nicht mitfährt.

Du könntest mit der Bahn nach KL kommen und von dort aus mit
mir nach Lambrecht fahren, entweder per Bike oder per Auto je 
nachdem wann der Zug ankommt. Schauen wir mal.

ciao
scotty


----------



## Moose (9. April 2009)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Hast Du Lust den Gäsbock MA mitzufahren? Der ist am Samstag und eigentlich recht schön, allerdings nur wenn Kelme nicht mitfährt.
> 
> Du könntest mit der Bahn nach KL kommen und von dort aus mit
> mir nach Lambrecht fahren, entweder per Bike oder per Auto je
> ...



Habe das schon in Erwägung gezogen. Mal schauen, wie das Wetter wird. Lust hätte ich. 
Eine laaaaange Tour Nähe SB wäre am Samstag aber auch gut.


----------



## leeqwar (9. April 2009)

moose...moose... den namen hab ich schonmal gehört... 

samstags oder sonntags würd ich mich auch auf eine tour freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (9. April 2009)

vielleicht können wir den Einheimischen dann auch aus dem Gebüsch zerren???? ;-)


----------



## Kelme (9. April 2009)

scotty23 schrieb:


> ...
> Der ist am Samstag und eigentlich recht schön, allerdings nur wenn Kelme nicht mitfährt....
> ciao
> scotty


Du kleiner Hetzer . Ich bin da noch nie mitgefahren. Es ist alles viel schlimmer . 

Immerhin haben wir dieses Jahr einen saarländischen Co-Sponsor, der ein "im Saarland hervorragend eingeführtes Produkt" auch in der Westpfalz platzieren will. Wieso jetzt Lambrecht in der Westpfalz liegen soll, ist eine andere Frage.

Teilnahme aus Norwegen klingt nach Preis für weiteste Anreise.


----------



## leeqwar (9. April 2009)

007ike schrieb:


> vielleicht können wir den Einheimischen dann auch aus dem Gebüsch zerren???? ;-)



ich hätte auch schon eine idee für nen passenden köder...


----------



## scotty23 (9. April 2009)

Ich weiß dass Du da noch nie mitgefahren bist ... schließlich hatten
wir ja auch IMMER gutes Wetter 
Sollten wir aber mal ändern .... also das mit dem Mitfahren meine ich...

Bis Sam 

scotty



Kelme schrieb:


> Du kleiner Hetzer . Ich bin da noch nie mitgefahren. Es ist alles viel schlimmer .


----------



## Moose (10. April 2009)

007ike schrieb:


> vielleicht können wir den Einheimischen dann auch aus dem Gebüsch zerren???? ;-)



Einheimische MÜSSEN mitfahren!!!


----------



## dubbel (29. April 2009)

Moose schrieb:


> Das hört sich vielversprechend an!
> Würde mich WIRKLICH freuen alle wiederzusehen.
> @dubbel: freitags würde ich eine lange Runde VOR der Antrittsvorlesung drehen.


wann? wo? 

ich brauche details! 
input!


----------



## dubbel (30. April 2009)

hallo...? 
houston?


----------



## Moose (30. April 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> hallo...?
> houston?



Hier liegt noch Schnee, musste mich erst freischaufeln ...
Freitag 10.00 an der Uni? 
Samstag 10.00 an der Uni?
Sonntag 10.00 an der Uni?
Montag ... nein, da muss ich wieder weiter.
Geht auch früher alle Tage


----------



## dubbel (30. April 2009)

abgemacht - freitag 10.00 ihr bin ich da! 
(anschliessend antritt)
super.  

samstag eher gar nix, 
sonntag RR.


----------



## Moose (2. Mai 2009)

Da haben wir einen Plan.

Freitag 10.00 (mit dubbel)
Samstag 10.00 (ohne dubbel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (2. Mai 2009)

akribisch geplant. 
das nenn ich mal ne minutiöse liebe zum detail.


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2009)

bleibt nur noch zu klären, wer dieser ominöse tim ist? 







ps: ich tendiere zum dubbelfreien termin.


----------



## Moose (4. Mai 2009)

Mysteriøs!!!


----------



## dubbel (4. Mai 2009)




----------



## leeqwar (6. Mai 2009)

und ich dachte schon, es würde um evidenzfreie gebiete gehen. so kann man sich täuschen.

was ist eigentlich mit 007ike und scotty? samstag? und was ist mit wiseman? und christine?

hssp 2. generation revival tour!
(crazyeddie müsste dann aber bitte total abgehetzt 5 min zu spät kommen...  )


----------



## dubbel (6. Mai 2009)

leeqwar schrieb:


> ich tendiere zum dubbelfreien termin.


das hätte man auch etwas feinfühliger ausdrücken können.


----------



## 007ike (6. Mai 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> das hätte man auch etwas feinfühliger ausdrücken können.



stimmt!
Ich versuche Samstag zu kommen. Vielleicht auch Donnerstag, wenn ich es in meine Tour eingebaut bekomme.


----------



## leeqwar (6. Mai 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> das hätte man auch etwas feinfühliger ausdrücken können.



hast du deine tage?

schau mal, dann komm doch einfach auch noch samstags. wir haben genug schöne strecken hier...


----------



## dubbel (6. Mai 2009)

am samstag muss ich holz machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (6. Mai 2009)

leeqwar schrieb:


> hssp 2. generation revival tour!
> (crazyeddie müsste dann aber bitte total abgehetzt 5 min zu spät kommen...  )



das könnt ich hinkriegen


----------



## 007ike (6. Mai 2009)

ich werfe dann jetzt einfach für Samstag Kirkel in den Beitrag. Treffpkt Festplatz 11 Uhr danach abfahrfen aller möglichen Trails.


----------



## Limit83 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich würde so gern mitfahren, doch ich muss am Samstag morgen nach Saalhausen... Der Nachwuchs hat dort am Samstag sein Sichtungsrennen und ich selbst darf wieder am Sonntag ran... Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und ihr dürft gespannt sein, wie Moose abgeht  
http://www.ringblad.no/sport/lokale_resultater/article3755152.ece


----------



## scotty23 (7. Mai 2009)

Mir schwant böses:

1) Pia Sundstedt, Gewiss Bianchi, 03:09:06 (2) 
2) Nina Gässler, Team ETTO Høydahl/ Geilo IL, 03:14:27 (1)

Das wird mir ja ein spässchen....

cioa
scotty


----------



## dubbel (7. Mai 2009)

Moose schrieb:


> Hier liegt noch Schnee, musste mich erst freischaufeln ...
> Freitag 10.00 an der Uni?
> Samstag 10.00 an der Uni?
> Sonntag 10.00 an der Uni?
> ...



@ moose: ich werd morgen einfach um 10.00 uhr vor der halle 6 stehen. 
 falls woanders oder früher: anrufen. 

ich sitze jetzt im auto. , 

3 ... 2 ... 1 ...


----------



## Moose (7. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich halte an Freitag 10 Uhr fest (muss vorher noch meine Freundin zum Flughafen begleiten).

Sollen wir uns am Samstag früher treffen, wenn wir um 11 Uhr in Kirkel sein wollen? ... Ich habe KEINE AHNUNG mehr, wie lang das dauert.
Ich brauch jedenfalls fünf Minuten länger als Pia ... 
Wo - wann?

Bin in den letzten 6 Monaten Schneebedingt keine Trails gefahren (ausser gestern mit Limit ;-). Es ging also doch noch!

Bin dann heute auf dem Supermarkt Parkplatz auf die Schnauze geflogen und habe mir meinen kleinen Finger rechtwinklig abgeknickt. Sah total besch... aus! Er ist aber wieder einigermassen gerade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (7. Mai 2009)

Moose schrieb:


> J
> Sollen wir uns am Samstag früher treffen, wenn wir um 11 Uhr in Kirkel sein wollen? ... Ich habe KEINE AHNUNG mehr, wie lang das dauert.
> Ich brauch jedenfalls fünf Minuten länger als Pia ...
> Wo - wann?



ich hab etwas mehr als 1 stunde anfahrt, daher wäre mir 10 uhr an der uni ganz recht. 007ike bekommen wir notfalls auch per handy koordiniert, oder? und den weg nach kirkel finden wir schon... evtl kommt ja auch der wissende (der alle pfädchen im umkreis von 100km rund um st. ingbert kennt)


----------



## Moose (8. Mai 2009)

Dann bleib es bei Samstag 10.00 ;-)
Freu mich


----------



## 007ike (8. Mai 2009)

freu mich auch! Dann sagen wir nach 11 Uhr Treffpunkt in Kirkel auf dem festplatz. Das ist da neben dem Supermarkt wo der Einheimische immer seinen Streuselkuchen gekauft hat! Ich reise aus WND zusammen mit Domme an, so dass wir wohl auch nach 11 Uhr da sein werden. Bis dahin und ja leeqwar habs Handy am Mann! Bis Morgen! Juhu!!!!


----------



## tiegerbaehr (8. Mai 2009)

Freu mich garnicht - ihr seid alle zu schnell für mich.... Komme aber trotzdem.  
11:00 in Kirkel
@007: Dort, wo wir letztens geparkt haben? Mim epic?


----------



## 007ike (8. Mai 2009)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> Freu mich garnicht - ihr seid alle zu schnell für mich.... Komme aber trotzdem.
> 11:00 in Kirkel
> @007: Dort, wo wir letztens geparkt haben? Mim epic?



genau dort und ja


----------



## scotty23 (8. Mai 2009)

Mist bei mir klappt das leider nicht am Samstag.
Wie sieht es denn Sonntag aus, da könnte
ich ab 10:00 auf dem Uniparkplatz sein...

ciao
scotty


----------



## crazyeddie (9. Mai 2009)

nicht dass ihr um fünf nach auf einen abgehetzten crazyeddie wartet - ich hab schon was anderes vor morgen.


----------



## Moose (9. Mai 2009)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Mist bei mir klappt das leider nicht am Samstag.
> Wie sieht es denn Sonntag aus, da könnte
> ich ab 10:00 auf dem Uniparkplatz sein...
> 
> ...



Wenn Du mich nach Frankreich ausführst, dann darfst Du Zeit- und Treffpunkt bestimmen ;-) ... Das warst doch du, der die CTF nachfahren konnte, gelle??


----------



## gemorje (9. Mai 2009)

Ich werde auch um 11 in Kirkel sein,
bis gleich


----------



## scotty23 (9. Mai 2009)

Moose schrieb:


> Wenn Du mich nach Frankreich ausführst, dann darfst Du Zeit- und Treffpunkt bestimmen ;-) ... Das warst doch du, der die CTF nachfahren konnte, gelle??




Jep das wäre schick wenn wir wieder mal Spichern fahren würden,
also 10:15 am gewohnten Treffpunkt 

ciao
scotty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (9. Mai 2009)

*Prima. 10.15 Uhr an der Uni.* 
Vielleicht taucht noch jemand auf, der nach Frankreich will?
... ich finde den Weg jedenfalls bestimmt nicht mehr ;-)

Heute in Kirkel kamen die Erinnerungen zurück. Will fast nicht mehr weg hier 

VI SES I MORGEN KLOKKEN 10.15!


----------



## scotty23 (9. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe meine Erinnerung kommt morgen auch wieder, aber wenn wir erst
mal dort sind...

Vi ses I morgen!


----------



## crazyeddie (9. Mai 2009)

ihr könnt ja um 10 am parkplatz vor der landessportschule mal hallo sagen kommen


----------



## Moose (10. Mai 2009)

Kurzurlaub im Saarland, über 15 Stunden auf dem Bike.
Das war nicht das letzte Mal!

*Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer. Ich bin gerührt *

Vielleicht kriege ich das hin zum St.Ingberter Marathon wieder da zu sein ..?

Und vielleicht bringe ich bald wirklich eine ganze Reisegruppe aus N mit.

Eins ist sicher: Trails mit einer Dichte wie hier im Saarland findet man nicht anderswo. 

*ICH KOMME WIEDER!*


----------



## scotty23 (11. Mai 2009)

Klasse Runde, super gerne wieder, war wie früher


----------



## tiegerbaehr (11. Mai 2009)

Ich fands toll, hat wirklich Spass gemacht. Beim nächsten Mal gibts dann "Pädscher" im Nordsaarland: Weiskirchen, Bliesen, St. Wendel...

Mit der Anreise müssen wir uns dann was einfallen lassen, Du hast ja kein Auto dabei - aber lohnend ist das!!!! 

Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Bikepark.


----------



## leeqwar (12. Mai 2009)

hab mich auch gefreut und fand die tour auch klasse. 

obwohl mir die fully-gang ganz schön zugesetzt hat. das kann ja was werden bei den cc-rennen. vielleicht komme ich ja langsam auch in das vollgefederte alter... 

moose hat mir auf der pur dann noch den rest gegeben... 
ich mache jetzt erstmal ruhewoche.



> Beim nächsten Mal gibts dann "Pädscher" im Nordsaarland: Weiskirchen, Bliesen, St. Wendel...



genau, da gibt es noch einiges... mit scotty haben wir sogar noch einen agenten "nebenan". 

@moose: wenn du früh genug bescheid sagst, bekommen wir bestimmt was schönes für die norwegischen gäste organisiert.


----------



## Moose (13. Mai 2009)

Ja, irgendwie war alles wie in alten Zeiten.
Komme GANZ BESTIMMT WIEDER!


----------

